# Restored Section Foreman's House



## The Barbarian (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## tirediron (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice, that's a really cool little crane behind that section car; any more shots of that?  It would definitely be worth getting rid of those high-tension lines.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 31, 2015)

Always a great shot Barbarian!
I have Photomatix but it seems when I put 3 photos into it, it always looks fake or has halos. That's BEFORE I even touch it.
Any brief guidance?


----------



## vipgraphx (Sep 4, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> Always a great shot Barbarian!
> I have Photomatix but it seems when I put 3 photos into it, it always looks fake or has halos. That's BEFORE I even touch it.
> Any brief guidance?



IF you experience halos , starting from scratch in photomatix. Don't use any presets make your own.  Play around with the sliders some have more of an impact to halos than others especially the lighting slider. I typically don't mind if I get some haloing because what I will do is when processing in photoshop I will bring in my original exposures and fix those areas with layer masking. IF you haven't been using layers mask you really need to start using them with you original exp. YOu will see a world of a difference.


----------

